# History: The NYC Transit Police



## Hush

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/new...e-decades-gallery-1.1835225?pmSlide=1.1835190

Some GREAT photos!


----------



## TacEntry

Great photos.

Picture #43, Plain Clothes K9 handlers in the 1980's - the one dude is wearing his Vietnam era OD Green BDU style Army Surplus Jacket. 9th Infantry Division Combat Patch - Riverine Force - classic.


----------



## BxDetSgt

Great pictures. There are still a few guys around from the original TPD. Great Cops!!


----------



## Sgt Jack

Then there is this little movie classic.


----------



## bok

Some of the black and white photos remind me of the subway scenes from The Warriors movie.


----------



## niteowl1970

bok said:


> Some of the black and white photos remind me of the subway scenes from The Warriors movie.


We can dig it.


----------

